# Poodle photos....



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Really really FAST poodle...









SUPER fast poodle...









not so fast poodle


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And super exciting news is that our friend got a new spoo!!! A 2 year old re-home from a breeder. Such a honey, pretty freaked out, but coming around nicely. I'm sure she'll post here later, but for now these are the pics I got of her when I first met her!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And finally, me Jak and Jos took the three spoo girls out for a run on the beach this afternoon, and I got a bazillion photos... but I'll just share the best here. lol!

Paris hunting down Jak









Hestia running, she needs a bath & groom!!









Crazy-eyes-Paris!









Poooofy Saffy!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paris!









Jak fell down. Saffy is helping him up again. I think...









Saffy & Paris posing nicely on the sand dune









a certain poodle on the beach


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Saffy in the wind









Paris chasing Saff









three posing poodles









Paris leaping down!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris posing halfway up to the wharf









Collision!!!









Paris bouncing earlier this time:









and one final one of Saffy posing before getting back into the car to go home.









enjoy!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Hahah! you had to post the picture where I look 'spethel' didn't you ? ahaha


----------



## Jos (Dec 22, 2009)

great pics, and a great time! Saffy and Paris looked beautiful - even in the wind! but Hestia is Hairy Hestia at the moment, but I will find a white girl underneath all that soon. they had fun, and played chase a lot - having fun with friends - thats what life is all about - isn't it?? thanks FD for the lovely pics and good company!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Three gorgeous girls having a great time - what could be better? They look so happy and carefree.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful shots of beautiful Spoos. Looked like a wonderful time was had by all.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What fun! Looks like Hestia is going to fit in nicely. So great that you have a beach for them to romp on.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

AMAZING shots ! So full of JOY and EXUBERANCE ! 
The setting is perfect to highlight such beautiful spoos :beauty:. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

As always, FD, I love  when you post pics!!! 

I love this one:










And this one, Saffy is so pretty!!! 










Is Hestia the crazy one that was jumping all over in your agility videos, FD?

And Jak, you don't look "spethel". LOL!! Don't worry. :laugh:


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

They look like they had a wonderful time. Jak the one with Staffy taking your hand is precious!! 

Ok now I'm ready to head to the beach!! Kodi would love to swim.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful pics with beautiful spoos.

Love the beach, looks like you had a super fun time


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like some happy poodles!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

flyinduster and Jak:

I must say these are the most BEAUTIFUL pictures of poodles in action I have seen in a long while.. Wow I love Paris and Saffy.. I like the photo of Jak falling on his BUTT,  and Saffy ganging up on him.. LOL Paris's photo running is like a bolt of lightening. Can a racing greyhound even catch her ? LOLOL
Awsome photos I really love them !!
Enjoy your poos and bring SOME BEACH to Cda. please


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great time and pretty dogs! Saffy has the most charasmatic expression!! I just adore her Jak. And I am not a fan of coloring dogs it really looks good on Paris. 

And I have a beach too so if anyone wants to come to Myrtle Beach for a poodle party, I am game!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie said:


> Great time and pretty dogs! Saffy has the most charasmatic expression!! I just adore her Jak. And I am not a fan of coloring dogs it really looks good on Paris.
> 
> And I have a beach too so if anyone wants to come to Myrtle Beach for a poodle party, I am game!!


Olie:
Myrtle Beach in the Carolinas is well known as one of the most beautiful in the U.S. It is a resort area for many tourists from what I have heard.
OK, LOLOL COUNT ME IN.. You will have a visitor . I am coming with Cole !! LOL but I first have to lose 20 pounds so that I wont be beach whaling there..


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Well on your way down, stop in... I'm about 1/2 way! Poodles are always welcome in this house!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

O I love the pictures Saffy looks like she is having a blast. I always like the colors you put on your girl ! 

LOL at her chasing Jak. The agility video with him I think is my favorite I will never forget it either!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Salukie said:


> As always, FD, I love  when you post pics!!!
> 
> I love this one:
> 
> ...


Haha! thanks 

lol, this is the crazy dog in the agility's sister!

Hestia and Lara are owned by Jos.

And the new spoo, "Luverly" (looking for a new name) is a full sibling to loopy Lara. 
Luverly is in the 2nd post, the BIG short haired girl.


haha, thanks everyone for the kind comments!
They are all such a dream to own and be around, they all have such different personalities, I love them all!

Lol, and between us all, we have about 6 whites standard poodles! and there are two new white spoo puppies in the neighbourhood too! They're some of luverly's pups


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

jak said:


> Haha! thanks
> 
> lol, this is the crazy dog in the agility's sister!
> 
> ...


Ah! That makes sense. Luverly... what an interesting name. It's spethel.

LOL!! Just kidding. :laugh: :dance:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Ah! That makes sense. Luverly... what an interesting name. It's spethel.
> 
> LOL!! Just kidding. :laugh: :dance:


Lmao!! hahaha..
yeah, that's why her owner is looking for a name change!
Her mother (Saffy's mother too) is called Luvie, which I like more... haha
IDK ..lol, her registered name is Kateisha So Luverly... 
People can come up with some weird names hahaah


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazing groomer, amazing dog owner, amazing photographer. Girl, you got it going! Thanks for the lovely photos. They always make my day.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

jak said:


> Lmao!! hahaha..
> yeah, that's why her owner is looking for a name change!
> Her mother (Saffy's mother too) is called Luvie, which I like more... haha
> IDK ..lol, her registered name is Kateisha So Luverly...
> People can come up with some weird names hahaah



Jak:
LOLOL you should only know the half of it.. The call names some of my puppy clients tell me they name their dogs is oh well.. I am not going to even go there.
One is SKUNK.. the other GOOSE... gives you an idea ? LOL
Imagine skunk's owner calling her dog in at night last she puts her out to do her business and screams: Skunk get in.. I am willing to bet the neighbourhood will be out watching for a skunk not a poodle.. LOL
As for goose, oh well. to each his own.. as they say.hwell::rolffleyes:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> Well on your way down, stop in... I'm about 1/2 way! Poodles are always welcome in this house!!


Celtic:
I may be taking you up on this Alas how would 4 more poodles fit into the house LOLOL


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Jak:
> LOLOL you should only know the half of it.. The call names some of my puppy clients tell me they name their dogs is oh well.. I am not going to even go there.
> One is SKUNK.. the other GOOSE... gives you an idea ? LOL
> Imagine skunk's owner calling her dog in at night last she puts her out to do her business and screams: Skunk get in.. I am willing to bet the neighbourhood will be out watching for a skunk not a poodle.. LOL
> As for goose, oh well. to each his own.. as they say.


Hehe... I know a dog named "Poopsie" hwell: and another one named "Worm" :wacko: and another named "Jack'o'lantern" :bird:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

jak said:


> ...her registered name is Kateisha So Luverly...


Her name could be "Kate". That's cute. 

Or... if she's used to being called Luverly; "Luv" for short... just change the first letter and name her "Dove" (Okay, that's the first two letters but it sounds a lot like "Luv")
"Dove" is cute. And she's white like a dove. 










I think "Dove" suits her.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

One of the first dog-training books I ever read, years ago, was "The Monks of New Skete." They talked about the importance of the dog's name, and said something like it should be dignified and appropriate, and should never reflect a behavior or attribute you would NOT want in a dog. For instance, no "Bandit," "Mischief," "Stinky," or the like. They said that what you call your dog, and what other people hear you calling your dog, is bound to affect your own and other's perception of your dog. 

They were also somewhat opposed to giving dogs popular human names; they liked names from mythology or historical names that no longer had much association with current human names.

I like that theory, especially the part about "no insulting names."


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Salukie said:


> Hehe... I know a dog named "Poopsie" hwell: and another one named "Worm" :wacko: and another named "Jack'o'lantern" :bird:


Saluki:
You crack me up... LOLOL this is soooo original and funny LMAO !


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Saluki:
> You crack me up... LOLOL this is soooo original and funny LMAO !


I didn't invent those, I swear!! :wacko: 

Jack'o'lantern is a black cairn terrier... one of my neighbors' dogs... They call him "Tern" for short! (as in Lan*tern*!)

I have no idea how he got that name. I should go ask!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oppps Sorry amy I meant to say Paris LOL I get you and Jak's dogs names mixed up all the time !


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beachgirl and Saluki:

LMAO I cant tell you how many times I tried to dissuade some of my clients from calling their dogs with the utmost ludicrous and literally "insulent" names. But as they say, you can take a horse to water but cant make them drink.
I have a client who called her poo Devil and the dog is the sweetest thing on earth.. People laugh when they hear the owner call her dog. I walk with her sometimes (she lives in Montreal) and laugh out loud when she calls him.
my sister lives in Austin Tx and she has a PWD she calls butthead... 
Go figure...hwell:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the photos. What a great time at the beach frolicking around with friends! You really got some fantastic photos.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I always love it when I click on the poodle pictures link and Poofy, Fluffy , Purple etc etc Poodle comes up. I know that some of FD's great photography is going to follow  
I love the super fast poodle and a certain poodle on the beach. Jak, Saffy is so pretty and I love her expression. You two make an excellent team.
The new girl is very cute! Can't wait to see what FD creates with her.
FD you do a wonderful job of keeping them all so well trimmed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

What a life! Lucky lucky poodles! They are beautiful. WHat kind of dye do you use for the pinky? LOVE IT! I want to do that eventually, but want it to be safe. Heard you can use Manic Panic?


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Not only are they beautiful they are sooooo happy! Great pic's.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

What a fabulous fun day at the beach 
Foxxy and Baldr wish they could have been there !


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww thanks guys!! It was a fun walk, and we decided we're gonna have to do it again soon; with more poodles!!!

"Luverley" is currently being called Phoebe, and it looks like that name is sticking for now! hehe. She didn't respond to the name Luverley at all, so while we still sorta call her Luverley too (cos she is sooooo lovely!) her official name is almost definitely gonna be Phoebe! 

Phoebe has only been with her new mum for a few days now, but she's attached at the hip, wants to follow her to the toilet, stand beside her all the time, and waggles her lil tail furiously when she comes back into the room. Awwwww!!! 

She came in to work today, so i got a few photos of her:



























She is settling in brilliantly, and really starting to come out of her shell. Still very timid at times, but then she is happy to wrestle and play with the other dogs too and is just sooooo sweet!!!


----------

